# Pumpkin Corpsing



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

thanks for posting this video tutorial, they turned out really great looking.  It definately makes me wanna go pick up a foam pumpkin to try this out.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Pretty cool!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Now if we could get someone to make a fakekin with the look of a Funkin with the thickness of the Michaels fakekins!!

Funkins look soooo much more realistic but they're so thick & hard to carve, while the Michaels ones are easy to carve but don't look nearly as realistic.


----------



## Emjay (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome texture, I can think of a number of applications for this. Great finished product! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

you might have answered this in the video but i couldnt use sound as i am watching this in the middle of class. but where did you by the pumpkin?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

AC Moore is where he said he got his pumpkin & most of the supplies he used. They sell Funkins as does Joann Fabrics but I'd imagine you could do this on any fake pumpkin.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Michaels pumpkins look more like some kind of Halloween soccer ball than a pumpkin. WAY too smooth and evenly colored. As for Funkins... when you get a real pumpkin to carve it the Pumpkin Masters kits always say to thin the wall before carving. Maybe there's an easy way to thin the wall of a Funkin... maybe one of those large loop carving tools.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Couple years ago I wanted to do some corpsing. The lack of liquid latex left me without. I also heard of white glue, water and cotton for corpsing but I was under a time constraint and never had time to try that. I'm wondering if you or anyone here has tried the white glue and cotton method, and how well it worked?


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nice tutorial. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks for the tut. Chris. I'd love to try this next year after I get my hands on some clearance funkins


----------



## Sipesh (Sep 5, 2004)

Finally... something to try on one of the 40 BILLION foam pumpkins I've gotten from Micheal's after Halloween over the years. I think this will vastly improve them!


----------



## boogybaby (Jun 6, 2011)

i LOVE these pumpkins 
i've never used liquid latex yet (mostly becuase of the $) but i have done same technique using "modge podge" and it worked GREAT!

ive been buying the already carved pumpkins that light up from the thrift stores (goodwill) and will start doing this technique to them! 
hmmm i'll do an experiment and use white glue and water on one and modge podge on another one and see what the difference is ( if any ) this weekend.


----------



## sojourne (Sep 7, 2011)

where can you find these funkins and the liquid latex?
I saw some fake pumpkins at Micheal's but they where really thick foam you needed a heated knife to cut out. Are these the same things?

Thanks


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Nicely done! I have a huge plastic pumpkin that I had been papermaching, but I think I'll stop and try your technique. I already have the materials you used. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## scarikari (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Thanx much on your post. I did my first corpsing on the weekend and I am quite pleased with the outcome. All thanx to your demo. I was lazy though I bought a pre carve plastic pumpkin from walmart. I am try to corpse zombie hands but I am getting stuck with what colors to use. I'm little challenged that way. Your feed back would be most appreciated Thanx again


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

If you're going to cover the pumpkin with "corpsin' stuff", why not use a fake pumpkin as a mold to make cheap papier mache ones to corpse?

Just cover one half of the pumpkin with papier mache at a time. Front/back, top/bottom, as long as you can pull the papier mache off when it's dry. Then do the other half. When you have the two dry halves, just stick them together with a few more strips of papier mache. Don't apply the mache too thick, or you'll lose the pumpkin shape. If you need to reinforce it or add depth to the cut out areas, that can easily be done later to the inside.
Just remember to use a release agent! A light coat of Vaseline, a thin layer of liquid dishsoap (washing up liquid) that you dry with a hair drier, or several coats of paste wax should work just fine. Watch for undercuts. If you have to make three or more pieces it'll still work.

I've been corpsin' for quite a few years now, and I'm moving towards lighter weight props lately. (Although latex, batting and a good ol' Bucky will probably always be my favorite!)

*** EDIT*** Test your release agent!!! I have discovered that the wax I have that works so well on wood, plaster, stone, latex... Doesn't work well at all with papier mache!!!***


----------



## boogybaby (Jun 6, 2011)

heres one i did last weekend with cotton balls and watered down elmers glue.


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

Lurks in the shadows said:


> If you're going to cover the pumpkin with "corpsin' stuff", why not use a fake pumpkin as a mold to make cheap papier mache ones to corpse?
> 
> Just cover one half of the pumpkin with papier mache at a time. Front/back, top/bottom, as long as you can pull the papier mache off when it's dry. Then do the other half. When you have the two dry halves, just stick them together with a few more strips of papier mache. Don't apply the mache too thick, or you'll lose the pumpkin shape. If you need to reinforce it or add depth to the cut out areas, that can easily be done later to the inside.
> Just remember to use a release agent! A light coat of Vaseline, a thin layer of liquid dishsoap (washing up liquid) that you dry with a hair drier, or several coats of paste wax should work just fine. Watch for undercuts. If you have to make three or more pieces it'll still work.
> ...


I just got my hands on some Michaels fake pumpkins at 55% off and I am tempted to give this a shot. Thanks!


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

I love the paint job on that, BoogyBaby!

Ya know, Hoodoo... I kinda talked myself into doing some!


----------



## boogybaby (Jun 6, 2011)

thanks Lurks......
post pics when your done with yours too please!
i did as the OP said and painted the whole pumpkin black when it was dried, and then i mixed orange and brown acrylic paints until i got a nice natural pumpkin color i liked and DRY BRUSHED it all over. then i mixed the same colors again but made it a lighter color and DRY BRUSHED over the whole pumpkin to add some highlights and accents.
this project seems to be a no fail project  i really love the outcome and its easy lol

im wondering if its possible to carve a design on opposite side of the pumpkin and place a piece of cardboard or something painted black inside as a blocker from seeing all the way through. this way we can get more designs done with less money and save on storage space. plus they can be seen from both directions of coming and going when passing by the pumpkins. has anyone ever tried that b4?


----------



## bdehlin (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey Everyone!

My wife and I took a stab at corpsing some pumpkins this past weekend, and it was an easier process than we thought it would be. It took a few hours to paint on the liquid latex and do the corpsing technique, but if you're watching something on Netflix, it isn't that bad. We decided to leave a lot of the base black showing to give it a creepier look. My wife did the tall one on the right, and I did the shorter one. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## boogybaby (Jun 6, 2011)

wow they both look awesome!!
did you carve them yourselves or were they already carved?
i cheated a lil bit and used already carved pumpkins.


----------



## bdehlin (Oct 29, 2010)

We carved them ourselves...kinda tricky compared to a regular pumpkin. But we figured the hassle was worth it since we'll have these for quite a while.


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

bdehlin said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> My wife and I took a stab at corpsing some pumpkins this past weekend, and it was an easier process than we thought it would be. It took a few hours to paint on the liquid latex and do the corpsing technique, but if you're watching something on Netflix, it isn't that bad. We decided to leave a lot of the base black showing to give it a creepier look. My wife did the tall one on the right, and I did the shorter one. Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> View attachment 89747


I think those look amazing! You should be very proud of them. I bet they look wonderful lit up as well


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

bdehlin said:


> Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> View attachment 89747


Very nicely done! I like the look, with more of the base black showing through.

(I'm going to have to try my hand at this corpsing technique one of these days . . .)


----------



## notjustaphaze (Sep 18, 2010)

Would this work on paper mache also?


----------



## IC_Dedpeeple (Sep 9, 2009)

What an awesome idea! I love the look and even more, the simplicity of the project.
I carved some of these foam dudes last year (HINT: if you have a rotary tool - aka dremel - use a fine bit in it to do the carving...it's incredibly easy and FAST!).
I think I'll spook them up a notch or ten.


----------



## ScreaminMiMi (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks so much for this awesome tutorial!

I have my 1st pumpkin done and drying. I am doing to all my pre carved light up pumpkins I have bought throughout the 
years. There will NEVER be a plain ol pumpkin in this house ever again. Lol

My question is this... I will be using them outside. Will they be weatherproofed once I paint them or do I need to use a protective coating? If so, what do you guys recommend?

Thanks SO much~
~*~dawn~*~


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

Earlier I suggested making papier mache copies of fake pumpkins to save some cash.

In the process of trying to do a couple for myself, I discovered that the wax I have used for years as a release agent on many materials, (wood, plaster, stone, latex and such) doesn't work worth a squat with papier mache!!!

I've been mold making and casting for years, and I usually don't have much trouble with avoiding undercuts and mold releasing.
Although I've only done a dozen or so papier mache projects, so I'm still fairly new at this.

What a pain this has become! It seems that my mache mix adheres right through the wax that has served me so well before!
I feel betrayed by it!!!

Test your release agent before you get too far into your project!!!

What a mess! I've only been able to do a small section at a time. I'm going to end up with a 20 piece papier mache pumpkin!
Next time, papier mache over a balloon with string tied around it to make it look like a pumpkin!


----------



## Ravenfell Manor (Oct 2, 2011)

I have been sitting here today unraveling a bag full of cotton balls to begin corpsing some of my pumpkins tonight. I just hope they turn out as nice as the ones I've seen on here. Of course I unravel a few then refresh the new posts page to see what else I can find.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

ScreaminMiMi said:


> My question is this... I will be using them outside. Will they be weatherproofed once I paint them or do I need to use a protective coating? If so, what do you guys recommend?


Haven't tried my hand at corpsing any foam pumpkins yet, but my sense is that in order to protect the cotton that you've applied and, especially if you've used some acrylic craft paints for drybrushing highlights, then: Yes, you should probably seal the finished, corpsed and painted pumpkin; otherwise, in a heavy rain the craft paint might wash off.


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

Ok, here's a shot of my half done papier mache Jack.
Still needs more work on it. I'm waiting for some mache wrinkles to dry right now. Tomorrow I'll probably paint.









There are a few more similar pics in my album.


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

And here's some paint on it. I'll do some more orange tomorrow maybe.







And here it is with a chicken.







Curly thinks it needs another coat of orange, too.


----------



## notjustaphaze (Sep 18, 2010)

LMAO..I love Curly at least he has excellent taste.. your jack is creepy ..I love it..


----------



## boogybaby (Jun 6, 2011)

i like it ALOT! GREAT JOB 
so how did you make him? did you use a plastic skull as a base and mache' over it and then add it to the pumpkin?
i LOVE pumpkins and have been wanting to make one with a realistic face but havent found the time 
but rest assured its definately on my to-do-list for next year.....ok i lied , it will be done b4 next year but probably wont make it in time for this year lol


----------



## funhousejoe (Oct 1, 2008)

hmm interesting effect i would have pictured thef face more like it was pressing out of the pumkin


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

Other than, Thank you!... all I'm sayin' is be careful what you use to fertilize your garden with!

Ok, I'll tell.
Boogy is really close, it was a styrofoam skull, fake pumpkin, and a lot of papier mache.
I spent too much time and effort on this. Next one will have the cheapest plastic pumpkin I can find for a base, and I'll just build on that. No trying to pull a mache copy off it! 

I found that putting the skull further back kind of lost a lot of the effect. I will go with a little less protrusion on the next one though! This Jack will probably end up as a reapers head. (Next year!)

Thanks again!

By the way, Curly is a hen. All our chickens are hens. You can see a few more in the background under the lillac bush. One white silkie and a few black copper marans.


----------



## notjustaphaze (Sep 18, 2010)

OOps..sorry Curly you lil cutie!!


----------



## Samhain1031 (Oct 16, 2011)

Calloween said:


> you might have answered this in the video but i couldnt use sound as i am watching this in the middle of class. but where did you by the pumpkin?


Hell's yeah! lol.


----------



## Samhain1031 (Oct 16, 2011)

Those look gnarly. I'll be doin' this one for sure.


----------



## lyia (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you for the video! My husband & I decided this year to try & not buy a bunch of new things for props, so we made some adjustments to the techniques and were really happy with the results. I can't wait until the funkins to go 75-90% off at Michaels (end of November or early December) so we can really get an army going.

A totally poor photo but it works:














(we found it works well for making faux wood signs as well, this was over foam core board from the dollar store)

We opted not to buy liquid latex & instead we used a mixture of latex paint, elmer's glue, and water. I just mixed and poured until I got a consistancy I could paint on easily. We also found with this mixture it was easier to first paint on the "glue", apply a cotton strip, then allow to dry before covering. I found I spent less time "chasing" it around. Total time on each pumpkin was probably less than an hour or so, minus drying time. I also found it was easier to unroll the cotton balls while I was sitting in the car so if he drove anywhere, I had my two plastic bags with me so I could unroll instead of playing with my phone or doing nothing.


----------



## Houdreaux (Oct 2, 2012)

My first attempt at corpsing a pumpkin what do y'all think.....feed back appreciated like technique/ color
Did the latex with Cotton....black spray paint....found a jack o latern orange color mixed it with a lil burnt umber dry brushed it..... Dry brushed over with jack o latern orange and then a light orange.


----------



## Papa_K (Oct 15, 2008)

Great video but way too long.  I'm sorry just my Monday morning critizism.

Here's what I would do. I wouldn't use cotton balls, way too much trouble. Use webbing material, it's cheap and pretty easy to use plus it's not cotton so when it get's wet doesn't weigh a ton. Also I don't use latex anything takes forever to dry. I use a spray tacky glue. Works fine and actually when using the webbing allows me to stretch it out over the object. It's awesome for corpsing skeletons and pumpkins. It takes a little while to dry but you can start using it right away so that's the good part.

Also you can get water based paints at your local hardware store. Greys, blacks, red, white, orange all available.

Don't get me wrong, the video is great but the explaination of what store and what coupon and all that other stuff is just way too much info. A list of the materials prior too would be great then you could just go on with the video.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

This is the video that I found a while go to teach me. It is a GREAT video!!!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for posting this technique. Hmmm I did get a few foam pumpkins at 90% maybe I will play with them this spring!


----------



## shafe (Oct 4, 2009)

Great video cannot wait to try this


----------



## Skeptic (Aug 29, 2013)

Neat idea, changing my mind on the fakes...


----------

